# Rocket Man to reach holy mountain soonTM



## notimp (Oct 16, 2019)

So much wow.







#notanimageboard

'This could be the precursor to a big announcement.' observers say. 

Background:
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-attention-with-horse-ride-up-sacred-mountain


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 16, 2019)

Can the horse carry such weight? I think it should be the horse riding him, not the other way around.


----------



## notimp (Oct 16, 2019)

Those fancy new chinese digital cameras really payed off.

Much better than the old PR material.


5/5 "Would watch again."

(Horse could not be reached for a statement.)

edit: To add something more worthwhile:

Vice Documentary about North Korea (maybe their only good one..  ):
https://www.vice.com/de/article/yv3qpb/vice-guide-to-north-korea-1-of-3


----------

